# Maris Otter



## mattyh77 (23/3/17)

So I now have the new Robobrew with built in pump.

My first brew I want to do a SMASH to get a feel for the thing. Done up Beersmith with the calcs and bought 5.5kg of Marris Otter for a 23l batch.

Now was going to use Cascade, however thought Id get peoples opinion on what would probably be best. From my reading MO is an English style grain?





Also unsure of QTYS and times to use.

I am also unsure of what yeast to use. I have a Nottingham, 2 packs of US-05 and 2 pack of Coopers Ale yeast. Was thinking US-05 and a coopers, was going to use the Nottingham for a Milk Stout I am going to do as my last extract brew (already had the ingredients before I got my Robobrew for my 40th)

So thought, suggestions please.

Matt


----------



## manticle (23/3/17)

MO is a great base for apa so your original plan will work well.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (24/3/17)

Used to use MO as my go to base for an APA. It's just when I was in Tas, a little harder to get hold of, so I tend toward a Pale Ale Base as my go to.


----------



## Stouter (24/3/17)

I've only tried B.B malt, Golden Promise, and M.O so far as base malts and the M.O is the GO.


----------



## rude (24/3/17)

M O is the go
You could try an English Bitter
But you're APA sounds nice with Cascade & us05


----------



## peteru (24/3/17)

I'm not sure what your objective for SMaSH is. I tend to do SMaSH brews to learn what each malt and hop contributes. I keep my yeast constant because another variable thrown into the mix would make it close to impossible to get a good handle on the changes. I've settled on US-05 - it's fairly neutral, easy to get and forgiving.

Although MO is often labelled as an "English" malt, in reality it works well enough for just about any ale. My current drop is a combo of Simpsons Maris Otter and US Columbus. It work's really well. MO is fairly subtle, so you don't need to be heavy handed with the hops. Feel free to go easy on the bittering side and save the hops for later additions.


----------



## Leyther (24/3/17)

I'm putting my first AG on this weekend, I am going to go with the tried and tested Dr Smurto Golden Ale, it has 4 malts but the main one is MO Pale (most recent recipe not the original) , Amarillo is the single hop in use, US-05. Ive used US-05 lots, cant seem to go wrong with that yeast, I've had good success with BRY-97 also, only time I used Nottingham it didn't turn out to my taste so I've not used it since.

Good Luck with it


----------



## technobabble66 (24/3/17)

Hey mattyh77, FYI that PoR is probably ~9% AAU. 
Vic secret is ~13-15% from memory but I'd check that. 

Otherwise as above for all the comments. MO is excellent for UK beers, but works very well as a base in all ales. 
Cascade is a great hops that can stand alone. Simcoe & Amarillo are also great by themselves, for the record. Tbh, especially for the sake of your educational SMASHs, most of the hops you've got will be ok by themselves


----------



## Bribie G (24/3/17)

When I was at Murray's brewery a few years ago they had pallets of MO waiting for the mill. Goes well in most ales.


----------



## mattyh77 (24/3/17)

Cheers for the answers guys. Think I'll stick with cascade and use up some of the dried flowers. Probably pellets for 60min boil and flowers for flameout.


----------



## mattyh77 (24/3/17)

How do you export/print out the recipe from Beersmith so I can put it on the forum.


----------



## Lethaldog (25/3/17)

mattyh77 said:


> How do you export/print out the recipe from Beersmith so I can put it on the forum.


is your pc hooked up to a printer? If so it's like any other print, use the icon at the top or select print from the file menu!


----------



## mattyh77 (26/3/17)

Cant figure out the text print, so what do people think of the recipe attached?

View attachment Smash.pdf


----------



## mattyh77 (27/3/17)

Can I get some people's thoughts on this. Especially the hop schedule?


----------



## labels (27/3/17)

Maris Otter was developed for cask conditioned ales in the UK in or around the 1960's -1970's I believe (without Googling it - could be way off here) but is really good for most ales. Makes lousy lagers, believe me I've tried.


----------



## Jack of all biers (2/4/17)

SMaSH APA it is. Not over the top, for aroma hopping etc. Good IBU's. Seems a fairly balanced one. Hope it all goes/went well.


----------



## mattyh77 (2/4/17)

Thanks. Went into the fermenter today after cooling in the cube overnight. 
Will update once I get to taste in a few weeks.


----------



## warra48 (3/4/17)

Bought a sack of Maris Otter at Brewman last Saturday.

Will be brewing an AIPA with it tomorrow, with Cascade and Chinook. Can't brew today, it's one of my golf days.

Have gone through sacks of it before, lovely malt. No need to boost it up with Munich etc. I'll use a smidge of Heritage Crystal with it, as I like it.


----------



## Bribie G (3/4/17)

The APA competition king at Brisbane Amateur Beer Brewers, Browndog (before he started his own splinter group at Ipswich  ) gave me some great advice a few years ago: always go for a UK Malt when making APAs.
Currently working my way through a sack of Golden Promise, but Pearl and MO are great as well.

When I visited Murrays a while ago, there were pallet loads of Simpsons Maris Otter waiting for the mill.


----------



## mattyh77 (3/4/17)

Now to decide on my next brew. 
I guess I'll move onto at least two grains and use some hops I still have (in first post). 
Help with suggestions please. Maybe add some crystal? Still learning the grains and what they bring.


----------



## Lionman (3/4/17)

Just ordered a sack of MO and one of Vienna too.

After doing a couple fo Munich based brews, I'm looking forward to exploring the difference in malt types.

Going to be getting SMaSHed. :beerbang:

Thinking of a MO/Simcoe and a Vienna/Mosiac

Loving the simplicity of smash brews with FWH and cube additions.


----------

